

Why the World is Full of Shoddy Software - jscottmiller
http://www.itslikeasabbatical.com/chapters/2012/7/26/a-digression-why-the-world-is-full-of-shoddy-software.html

======
bchess
This makes it sound like the world would be better off if there was less
shoddy software. I don't agree. I like a world where lots of people try lots
of different things. Many of those people aren't ever going to produce things
that rise above "shoddy." But every now and then somebody in the "shoddy" camp
is going to do something brilliant. More power to 'em.

